# Remington 700 trigger broken



## snake bite (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a buddies Remington 700 torn down on my work bench and somehow it got dropped,  knocked over or something by one of the kids that wont admit to it but the trigger got broken.  Just the trigger,  not the trigger mechanism.   Whats the most inexpensive way to fix it.  Can just the trigger be replaced?


----------



## density1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I would guess no. To replace it, I would think the whole mechanism would have to be torn apart. More problems could be created. Warrenty voided, etc. I would replace the whole thing. Good reason to get a Timney or Jewel trigger. JMO


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 28, 2013)

eBay has plenty for around 35$.  Just buy it and swap the unit out. Don't try to replace the trigger blade itself.


----------



## devin25gun (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a savage accutrigger do the same thing only braking half the trigger off. Don' t know how it happened on the work bench.  I sent it back to savage after calling and emailing and they replaced the whole trigger assembly free of charge.  Of coarse you will have to pay for shipping which I think was only like 15 or 20 dollars with insurance and I had a new one in 2 weeks.  But ebay does have them for cheap too.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 28, 2013)

snake-bite, you can get just the trigger from either Remington or Numrich. It is NOT that big of a deal to install, if I can do it MOST people can!


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 28, 2013)

How about a free one?
Ill send you one if I have a spare.


----------

